# 2010 fiat ducato



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,could any one tell me if the 2010 fiat ducato has a new style of dash or is it the same as the current one . Did anyone see it at the Nec.thanks matt


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

There are plenty of 2010 vans pictures on this site.

The dash looks the same as mine which is a 2009

link


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Becks*



RichardnGill said:


> There are plenty of 2010 vans pictures on this site.
> 
> The dash looks the same as mine which is a 2009
> 
> link


I have fixed your link

Becks Here


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

*fiat dash*

Thanks,but been told a newer style dash will be out soon,different from the one your talking about.thanks matt


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: fiat dash*



hero said:


> Thanks,but been told a newer style dash will be out soon,different from the one your talking about.thanks matt


Not heard that before, although the X250 dash isn't a patch on the Mk 7 Transit, maybe Fiat are playing catch up.

Hope they fix the non-latching central glovebox. Mrs SDA tried to close it yesterday and it won't. I've had a butchers and beside what looks like a wonky spring I can't figure out what's wrong.

It's going to be a warranty job next week.

SDA


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sports Version*

What about this one?>

Sporty Ducato


----------

